# End-grain Board



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

I'm building an end-grain board for @WoodLove and thought it might be cool to show how its done. I know there are a lot of turners here that post things I have no idea how it's built, so here goes nothing....

Jamie sent me a box of Chechen cut-offs from that beautiful set of countertops he built. I added some Maple and Osage to throw in some color. This was a little different than most end-grain builds in that he sent short pieces, normally you glue up longer pieces and get more strips from each glue-up.





Here are some of the glue-ups.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2015)

Subscribed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

Then you cut them into consistently wide strips, cut and or sand them flat and smooth.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

Then you flip them on end and glue them together. I will post the rest of the pictures after I finish and Jamie gets the final product. Please post C & C and any questions. Thanks for looking! Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

Forgot to mention the Maple came from @pinky and the Osage is from @kazuma78 . Thanks guys! Tony


----------



## wombat (May 25, 2015)

Interesting, I might finally have some use for all those little bits I keep throwing out.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2015)

Pretty cool, I like watching the progress of projects like this. I'm enjoying it, thanks for posting and keep em coming.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (May 25, 2015)

Tony it looks great..... I am looking forward to seeing the end result for sure. this is going to blow my wife's mind!!!! Thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (May 26, 2015)

Liking it already...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 26, 2015)

Alright I have a question. Is that painters tape I see on your clamps to keep the glue from sticking to them? I hate it when my pipe clamps leave a rust mark on the wood from the moisture in the glue but I like to use the clamp to keep the board true.


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2015)

Yes Danny, that's exactly right. The glue gums up the clamps otherwise. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2015)

Managed to sneak out to the Shop for 5 minutes and got the ends squared up. Used my homemade "jig" to lay out the rounding of the corners. I know a lot of people prefer to clamp a jig on and rout it, but it's faster for me to draw it, cut it on the bandsaw and finish on a belt sander.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

